# fedroa on a stick



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2008)

*fedora on a stick*

in case you didnt know, fedora 9 is out and you can download a utility to install the program on a usb stick. it is a very simple process. you can set the amount of space you want it to use on your usb stick and you can write programs to the stick which is awesome. i highly recommend this for fun and if you need to recover programs from your HDD!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

dude omg good call do you know how buig the minimum droive must be?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> dude omg good call do you know how buig the minimum droive must be?



i am using a 2 gig stick and i think after full install it is 800 megs. but the website says you can make it as little as 300 megs.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 30, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am using a 2 gig stick and i think after full install it is 800 megs. but the website says you can make it as little as 300 megs.



With what other software installed though? 300MB must be basic OS and web browser maybe?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

from what iv experianced it doesnt have to be much though iv used live CD's to help move non bootable drive files to another.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2008)

I just bought a 16GB Patriot XPorter XT stick for just this purpose. I wanted a full OS to use on the go.

EDIT: Oh, and you misspelled Fedora in the title, Rhino. Just a fyi.


----------



## xfire (May 30, 2008)

So does it compete well with DSL and other light weight distros.(I feel it'll take the same amount of space as Xubuntu.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2008)

as far as space goes, apparently you can customize it. i just downloaded and installed the 
 i686 version to my 2 gig usb stick. i think the OS takes up 800 megs and i used 710 for the persistant overlay. it works really well. i am sure that after install you can go into the OS and just remove a bunch of crap to make the footprint smaller.


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2008)

sounds fun when i get a new usb i'll throw it on my 2GB


----------



## Steevo (May 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> from what iv experianced it doesnt have to be much though iv used live CD's to help move non bootable drive files to another.



I used to use Knoppix to delete annoying files on Windows cleanups. Works great too for boot sector checking with a hex editor.


----------

